# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  ادمان الانترنت وعلاجه

## محمد كمال

*مقدمه 

يختلف العلماء في تعريف كلمة ( ادمان ) ففي حين يعتبرها البعض منطق لا ينطبق الا علي المواد التي يتناولها الانسان ثم لا يقدر علي الاستغنا منها الا ان البعض الاخر يعتبر هذا المفهوم ضيقا حيث يرون ان الادمان هو عدم قدرة الانسان علي الاستغناء عن شي ماء بصرف النظر عن هذا الشي طلما استوفى بقية شروط الادمان من الحاجة الي المزيد من هذا الشيء بشكل مستمر حتي يشبع حاجته حين يحرم منه .

ادمان الانترنت


اول من وضع مصطلح ادمان الانترنت Internet Addiction هي العالمه الامريكيه كيمبرلي يونغ Kimberly young والتي تعد من اول علماء النفس الذين درسوا هذه الظاهرة في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه عام 1994/م وعرفته بانه ( استخدام الانترنت اكثر من 48 ساعه اسبوعيا ) 
وقبل الانطلق في اسباب الادمان فلنسال انفسنا بعض الاسئله 
هل تشعر برغه شديدة وشوق لدخول الشبكة ؟
هل تملكك سعاده او نشوة عند استخدام الانترنت ؟
هل تهمل بعض الواجبات الاخره بسبب الانترنت ؟
هل تشعر بشى من الاكتئاب في حالة الابتعاد قسريا عن الانترنت ؟



اسباب تصفح الانترنت

اسباب مباشرة :-
الماسنجر جات ومواقع التعارف مثل الفيس بووك وتنزيل الاغاني والافلام والمنتديات والبحث عن المعلومه هي من اكثر الاسباب انتشارا بين الناس
[COLOR="rgb(160, 82, 45)"]اسباب غير مباشرة :-
[/COLOR]الشعور بالراحه عند استخدام اسم مستعار ويمكن للشخص الظهور بموصفات التي يردها بسهولة كما ان الهلاوب من الواقع الي واقع بديل هو واحد من السباب الغير مباشرة لادمان الانترنت 


اعراض الادمان النفسية

1/ اشتها المدمن موضوع ادمانه دائما ( العاب افلام منتديات الخ ....)
2/ العصبية والتوتر عند مفارقة الجهاز 
3/ اضطراب المزاج والضيق والتافف
4/ خلافات مع العائله والاصدقاء 
5/ انخفاض المستوى التعليمي او اهمال العمل وتراكمه لفتراة زمنيه طويله 
6/ عدم السيطرة علي الوقت 

الاعراض الجسديه

1/ التعب والخمول والارهاق 
2/ التهاب العينين 
3/ اللام الظهر والرقبه 
4/ التعرض لمخاظر اشعاعات الاجهزه الكهرومغنطيسيه وزيادة احتمال الاصابه بالسرطانات


العلاج

1/ معرفة السبب الذي يجعلنا نجلس كثيرا علي الانترنت 
2/ وضع الحدود وتنظيم الوقت 
3/ تنظيم فعاليات اجتماعيه بديله للجلوس علي الانترنت كالزيارة او التنزه مع العائلة والاصدقاء
4/ طلب المساعدة من الاخرين ( الكادرالطببي المتخصص )
5/ الثقة ابلنفس واقامة علاقات اجتماعيه ناجحه
6/ بالنسبه للحالات المستعصيه يفضل مراجعة الاطباء النفسانين بصورة مباشرة















للامانة البوست منقول مع بعض الاضافة من عندى 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووور وربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله ياودكمال انا مدمنه منتدى وشكلها الحاله استعصت شديد

مشكووور على المعلومات ياراقى

تخريمه

ربنا يوفقك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا حبيب

والله الزول لما يقرأ الموضوع يحس انه الكلام دا قاصده عديل

ولولا اننا حسب تخصصنا في المجال الصحي نعرف أن كل الأعراض والعلامات والشكوي لأي مرض عندما يقرأها اي قاري يحس بذات المرض 
كنا جرينا جري نفتش علاج الادمان دا 



تخريمة

مدام في مواضيع وناس زي ديل
باقليك البيدمن المنبر دا ما ليهو حق

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مشكوووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*تســــلم يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*تسلم علي المعلومات الطيبة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكوووووور وربنا يديك العافية





لا شكر على واجب انشاء الله تكون استفدت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله ياودكمال انا مدمنه منتدى وشكلها الحاله استعصت شديد

مشكووور على المعلومات ياراقى

تخريمه

ربنا يوفقك




حبوبة الموضوع عشانك انتى عاملة لينا وجع وش قلنا نعالجك عشان تخفى علينا شوية































مشكورة يا اميرة على المرور والمشاركة والتشجيع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشكور يا حبيب

والله الزول لما يقرأ الموضوع يحس انه الكلام دا قاصده عديل

ولولا اننا حسب تخصصنا في المجال الصحي نعرف أن كل الأعراض والعلامات والشكوي لأي مرض عندما يقرأها اي قاري يحس بذات المرض 
كنا جرينا جري نفتش علاج الادمان دا 



تخريمة

مدام في مواضيع وناس زي ديل
باقليك البيدمن المنبر دا ما ليهو حق






عاجبنى الزعيم مالكنى العجب 
والله كلنا بنعانى من المشكلة دى ونحس بان كل الاعراض دى موجودة فينا بس ربك يهون 

سلاماتى واحتراماتى ياصديق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مشكوووووور يا حبيب



العفو يابو نزار اتمنى الفايدة للجميع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

تســــلم يا راقي



العفو ياملك ومشكور على المرور
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

تسلم علي المعلومات الطيبة




الله يسلمك ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*مشكووور والله النت ده مرض عديـــــــــــــــــــــــــل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

مشكووور والله النت ده مرض عديـــــــــــــــــــــــــل




مشكور ياسيد على المرور الله يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والبطنه طمت من الانترنت يسوي شنو؟؟؟؟




تخريمة
شوفتك تسر
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------

